# Sun Mountain Micro Cart spares and repair



## mashleyR7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone know if you can buy spares axles for these trolleys?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 19, 2012)

I would suggest that you email Sun Mountain direct. They were decent with me when I had an issue with a golf bag.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I did fill out their online form today but not had a reply yet. What was up with yours?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 19, 2012)

hammer for the win tbh :rofl:

(getting sick of editing posts for smileys cos this pants software (aka the forum) keeps losing them)


----------



## SamQuirkePGA (Nov 20, 2012)

If you go to a Sun Mountain stockist they'll be able to help. Sun Mountain are a good company when it comes to repairs.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, excellent service from Matthew at  Brand Fusion Int'l Ltd who has not just sent me a new axle bolt that I needed, but sent a new complete axle, new wheel, new disc brake and new brolly strap! All under warranty, despite me telling them that it was not warranty damage as was in fact my own fault!! Amazing!!


----------



## sev112 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, they did very similar for me  - all i lost was the little bit of elastic that holds an umbrella in the holder, but they sent me a replacement holder as well 

Great customer service, great product


----------



## Keith Hassan (Aug 13, 2015)

Brand Fusion are fantastic! They sent me a replacement handle latch for my Micro-Cart free of charge, even though the cart is over 5 five years old. Very refreshing to get this kind of customer service these days.


----------

